# Wanna' See Something Scary?



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Apparently the Lugosi estate was not cooperative.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

What the hell is that?
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Looks like I might end up casting Drac heads.....
:freak:

Chris.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Glad I got mine on the last go around with PL! Sheesh! That head looks HORRIBLE!

MMM


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Zorro, you beat me to it!!!

Here's the comment I left over at the UMA forum:

Oh...my....
Alright, they're too cheap to pay the Lugosi estate for using the likeness...
But...AAAARRRGGHHHH!!!!!!!! There are so many good sculptors that would LOVE to do the head for a reissue like this - why go with a comic book face?!?!?!?!
They did the same thing when they re-released Superman and Robin a few years ago...and lost the character completely...
Now, did they have to alter the original tooling to create this joke? and does that mean that the original Lemon-sculpted head is lost to the ages? Oh, please say it ain't so!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

That ranks right up there with MPC's revamping of the Aurora Superman head...and I DO mean RANK... :drunk:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Well this stinker just upped the Value of the Originals :thumbsup:
Why didn't they at least make him look like Count Chocula...
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

ChrisW said:


> Now, did they have to alter the original tooling to create this joke? and does that mean that the original Lemon-sculpted head is lost to the ages? Oh, please say it ain't so!!!!!!!!!!!!!


OH NO!! I never even thought of that!! Do copper beryllium molds even have cavities? If not, the original parts will be gone!! 

Chris.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

ChrisW said:


> Zorro, you beat me to it!!!
> 
> Here's the comment I left over at the UMA forum:
> 
> ...


Chris - yeah - I hadn't really considered that. Like you say, the '99 Revell Superman re-issue maintained that horrible '84 MPC head. Revell was obviously trying to ape PL's success with Aurora re-issues but falsely claimed that that kit contained "all the original parts as they first appeared in 1964". 

You would think if they had been so intent on capturing the boomer market that they would have made every effort to go back to the original issue heads for all three kits. Something kept them from doing that. 

I shudder to think.


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Looks like someone is holding a turd under his nose, at least he has fangs. I really hope they didn't screw up the original mold for this parody.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

ChrisW said:


> . . . Alright, they're too cheap to pay the Lugosi estate for using the likeness...


It's my understanding that some years ago, Universal Pictures worked out royalty agreements with the heirs of Chaney, Karloff, Lugosi et al. so that licensees could use either the "generic" horror characters or the characters featuring the actors' likenesses without having to negotiate separate deals with their estates. Obviously the generic version would come cheaper. Has anyone actually seen the re-issue kit? Does the head really look as bad as that abomination on the box art?


----------



## AlienHunter08 (Jan 10, 2009)

Well at least they got the bats right...


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I think he looks cute.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Why does this NOT worry me. BTW, someone in this forum gave a heads-up on this awhile ago, and I posted pictures from I-Hobby that refuted their claim. I stand corrected and apologize.


----------



## Hooty (Mar 4, 2000)

Just Plain Al---You beat me to it. I was about to ask what was it he smelled to make his face look that way?


----------



## John Galt (Nov 23, 2001)

*Don't Mean a Thing*

...if it ain't got that ring.

Where's his ring?

I hope it went better with the Karloff estate.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

scotpens said:


> It's my understanding that some years ago, Universal Pictures worked out royalty agreements with the heirs of Chaney, Karloff, Lugosi et al. so that licensees could use either the "generic" horror characters or the characters featuring the actors' likenesses without having to negotiate separate deals with their estates. Obviously the generic version would come cheaper.


thats exactly right. at one point several years ago i was sculpting both versions of one of the characters for separate manufacturers. so when you see a frito-lay/pepsico promotion with a tie in to the universal monsters, dont blame the artist for the lousy likenesses. their hands were tied by the contracts.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Why they destroy and corrupt the original tooling is beyond me. If I were king heads would roll......


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Revell/Monogram kits have often had lousy paint-jobs on those box covers with a photo (Universal monsters, Dinosaurs), so hopefully this is another awful finish to a kit. 

But if Revell reissue the kit in glow, will both heads, glow and non-glow, be this new design, meaning the original Aurora head is lost for ever? Fortunately there's a lot of Monogram Draculas still out there for sale on the e-place, so hopefully none of us will have to buy this new version.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Razorwyre - I've never seen the Universal style sheet on Dracula, but I have seen other non-Lugosi licensed Dracula likenesses. Does the kit resemble the style sheet?


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

Is there box art for Frankenstein yet? Will he look like Frankenberry?


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Something a bit different. Kind of nice.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

To be really honest, the tooling for those kits is in HORRIBLE shape to begin with (Andy Yanchus told me ONE of the reasons Aurora did the glow pieces THIRTY years ago was that the heads and hands were already suffering from lost detailing). The new Frankenstein hands ACTUALLY look to be an improvement... My concern was Revell would not get enough orders to actually go through with releasing these; if they spent $$$ retooling, my guess is they will. Speaking of investments in molds, John Apgar has JUST remolded his Dracula parts set, so they will be available for SOME time to come. PRETTY sure there will be ALOT of choices for SEVERAL of these kits
VERY soon! :thumbsup: In the meantime, here is a sneak of a sculpt in progress...
Tom


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Wouldn't mind seeing a Chaney or Carradine replacement head for this... monstrosity.

I may hold my nose and buy one of these just to support the hobby. Don't want to discourage companies from trying to do the right thing. But, how sad.


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

Marko said:


> Something a bit different. Kind of nice.


I was thinking that most of us already have the first versions--many times over, anyway. So at least this is a new reason to to get a variation of the "same old".


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Well, if you want, I still have a lot of the luminators Draculas in stock.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

ShadOAB said:


> Is there box art for Frankenstein yet? Will he look like Frankenberry?


Here's the Frankenstein box - head looks the same, there have been some posts about repositioning the hand, may just have been builder's error?


----------



## Dino Lynn Bob (Sep 28, 2008)

I once had a neightbor who looked like that, I wonder how they paid him???

Lynn


----------



## phantom11 (Jul 12, 2007)

That Dracula is HORRIBLE!!! How sad.... Well at least they got Frankenstein right. I don't so much mind what looks to be a re-molded hand, but what always gets me is how they overlook one of the more gory features originally molded into the kit. If you look at the arms, you see the remnants of the coat, the remnant of the underlying sweater, and then another "layer" that seems to have been stripped away just behind the hands... that layer is Frankie's skin...I always looked at it as part of the damage suffered from the burning windmill in the first film. Anyway, cool on the Frankenstein kit overall. And I wouldn't mind picking up one of those amazing custom headsculpts, Tom.


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

ChrisW said:


> Here's the Frankenstein box - head looks the same, there have been some posts about repositioning the hand, may just have been builder's error?


Isn't the forearm/wrist in line with the hand on the original, just like the left is in this pic? This is either one heck of a Aves resculpt or they really did modify the entire arm/hand outright...which makes no sense to do just one.


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

You know, with not much work (a bit of altering the hairline and adding a mustache), that new head might not work badly as Stoker's "old man" Drac.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm not a fan of the Lugosi Dracula flick (give me Coppola's any day) but that does look a bit bizarre.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Wait! I thought the Drac head WASN'T Lugosi in the first place. Wasn't it generic as the rest of the monsters were? Why replace it?


----------



## Ratmaster2000 (Jul 20, 2005)

I agree, the head is ghastly, but isn't it better to at least have "some" kit then nothing at all. Yes, many of us here have multiples of this kit (well, cept for me, I have lost the only drac kit I ever had), but what about those of us that missed it the first time around or who were not even born yet? And I am sure someone will come up with an aftermarket head

The Ratmaster


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Well.. the new head does have a more "Dramatic" expression to it, although it might be "Too Dramatic".


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

It's like putting a Hyundai grille on a '63 Vette. We're talking iconography here!


----------



## KINGZILLA (Aug 27, 2005)

You've got to be kidding lol. Now they may have to pay the rights to Dr. Frankenstein's YETCH from Mad Monster Party. lol


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Zorro said:


> It's like putting a Hyundai grille on a '63 Vette. We're talking iconography here!


Well put!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: 
I think they should have left it like it was!

Chris.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

As mentioned, the original really didn't resemble Bela...more like Mr. Wilson from 'Dennis the Menace'


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Jimmy B said:


> As mentioned, the original really didn't resemble Bela...more like Mr. Wilson from 'Dennis the Menace'


Which Mr. Wilson -- Joseph Kearns or Gale Gordon?


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Zorro said:


> It's like putting a Hyundai grille on a '63 Vette. We're talking iconography here!


 
Anyone who thinks this new head is a good idea should be tied to the Pendulum, hung in a Hanging Cage, taken to the Guillotine, eaten by a Giant Insect, then also attacked by a Giant Rattlesnake, stamped on by Godzilla, ducked in a Tar Pit, and then thrown into the sea and fed to a Giant Octopus.
But maybe I'm being a bit unreasonable.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

And bitten by Dracula and the Wolf Man simultaneously! 

Would that turn someone into a werevamp?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Whoever sculpted this cartoon must have worked for Hanna-Barberra on the Scoobie-Doo show :freak:
Awwww it just sucks...
Mcdee


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

I believe in this case, the problem is that it DOESN't suck. Not convincingly, anyway.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

ChrisW said:


> Razorwyre - I've never seen the Universal style sheet on Dracula, but I have seen other non-Lugosi licensed Dracula likenesses. Does the kit resemble the style sheet?


well no, but the style guide changes on a fairly regular basis, so its hard to say. the illustration behind the photo of the kit looks a lot like the style guide version i remember, but with some lugosi mixed into it. the late 90's style guide version was very mannequin-like, whereas this drawing looks a bit more individual. 


remember folks EVERYTHING on these prototypes were dictated by the style guide, including the paint jobs. when i worked on the universal properties, the color of the wolfmans hair was a very orange shade of burnt sienna. and looked terrible. ths kit was the very thing that touched off the whole issue of actors ownership of their likenesses, so perhaps universal, being sensitive to that, demanded the mold change, while they left frankenstein alone.


----------



## Whiter (Nov 16, 2000)

When will we see these kits on the street?


Whiter


----------



## Phibes (Jan 13, 2009)

I was told that the Revell Frankenstein and Dracula kits would be available sometime in spring , so I'm thinking March or April.
A word of introduction. I just re-joined this BB after a long absence. I posted here back in the Polar Lights days under the screen name "monsterman". I originally posted the pix of these kits on the Clubhouse a couple of days ago. Dracula is the only one with any changes. The Wolf Man and the Mummy will be released a month or two after Frankenstein and Dracula. 

Bill Harrison


----------



## Whiter (Nov 16, 2000)

Thanks Bill, I missed them during the last reissue. Will have to stock up...

Whiter


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Make Mine Monarch & Moebius :thumbsup:
I've already got this kit by Aurora...Monogram...and Polar Lights...time to move on...
Mcdee


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Yeah, there's a never ending flow of these kits allready on the market. 

I wonder if the head really looks that bad, or if it's just another problem of Revell/Monogram not being able to paint. Remeber the photo box art from these kits in the late 1980's/earily 1990's? That was just as bad!


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

i'll for sure be picking up a couple of each . 
good to have around for new heads and kitbashing/customizing . 
hb


----------



## NeilUnreal (Feb 17, 2001)

The painting in the OP reminds me a little of William Marshall in _Blacula_, but without the whiskers. Actually, in fairness to the late, great Mr. Marshall, I should say "as he looked in vampire makup."

-Neil


----------



## Swamp Skunk (Jul 15, 2000)

*Hmmmm .....*

Instead of buying the Drac re-issue .... I'll just by an extra Gorgo from Monarch .... Or an extra anything from Monarch. But then again .... The head is so bad .... Maybe I should buy and build the kit, Gorilla glue it to my bird feeder, and then see if it will scare the squirrels away.

Nah .... That would not work. The squirrels would just chew on it enough until they reproduced the correct Drac head for the model .... And then sell their finsihed kit on Ebay for $200.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

frankenstyrene said:


> You know, with not much work (a bit of altering the hairline and adding a mustache), that new head might not work badly as Stoker's "old man" Drac.


Ooh...GOOD one there, Frankie!


----------



## Old Ghosts (Nov 14, 2008)

*Frankenstein facelift as well...?*

This was posted over on one of the monster boards...looks like they are trying for the likeness on the original box artwork...


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

ShadOAB said:


> Is there box art for Frankenstein yet? Will he look like Frankenberry?


Maybe in a few years from now Revell will repop Monarchs' Sinbad ...and use a likeness of Captain Crunch to delight us all 
Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Whiter said:


> When will we see these kits on the street?
> 
> 
> Whiter


...As soon as someone buys me one as a gift....(sorry I just couldn't resist)
Mcdee


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Awww...you CAN'T trash new Drackie....he's just so ADORIBLE! 

I wonder why they just didn't go for this likeness?










Get back to basics.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Old Ghost; that is an EARLY picture of the sculpt in progress. But yes, the IDEA is to replicate the Bama art. Next up is the Schaare (spelling?)
Glowbox Wolfman head. Hope to have these available by the time the Revell kits hit the streets (or squirrel feeder) . 
Tom


----------



## PKTHROTTLER (Aug 15, 2008)

Old Ghosts said:


> This was posted over on one of the monster boards...looks like they are trying for the likeness on the original box artwork...



That is a replacement head being designed and released by Tom at Cult Of Personality. There was info on it at The Clubhouse Forum's styrene section.

Nice looking replacement!!!!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Bwain no more said:


> Old Ghost; that is an EARLY picture of the sculpt in progress. But yes, the IDEA is to replicate the Bama art. Next up is the Schaare (spelling?)
> Glowbox Wolfman head. Hope to have these available by the time the Revell kits hit the streets (or squirrel feeder) .
> Tom


Very Cool news Tom... Put me down for you're replacement heads...I've got enough unmade kits now, that I'm not waiting for the release of these Revell kits anyway :thumbsup:
Mcdee
Oh...Oh...just blew you're cover...yikes


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Will do Mc Dee. I did not know I was UNDER cover, I like to think I am hiding in PLAIN sight, LOL.BTW, keep watching the Clubhouse, I will be unveiling the new (available Monday) Godzilla parts set over there this weekend. The jaw mold on the Aurora Godzilla is SHOT, so I have sculpted a replacement that is slightly "beefier", based on the movie costume from "King Kong vs Godzilla". Set also includes an upper part to give him a roof to his mouth, and TWO different nameplates (longbox and squarebox glow style). I have the white metal mouth pieces now, and I will be picking up the plate molds tonight from Headless Fritz. I need to clean up a set and shoot some pics for the new AFM, so I will be posting those as soon as I have them...:thumbsup:
BTW, for all the gnashing of teeth over what Revell is doing, I CAN tell you that John (Apgar from Posthumous) and I are ONLY revisiting these kits BECAUSE Revell is. Which, of course gives us something of a vested interest (not to mention an "attaboy" mentality toward the whole thing) but success of these four COULD mean the Phantom of the Opera or Creature could put in an appearance (the way the Galactica reissues led to "Babylon 5" kits making a return...) 
Tom


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

> success of these four COULD mean the Phantom of the Opera or Creature could put in an appearance


Excellent point Tom! I'm also hoping that the hero kits will turn up again.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Great news Tom, I'm really looking forward to these Box Art heads! I suppose in retrospect I'm thankful Revell made such a disaster on Draculas' head, if it was the catalyst for your efforts :thumbsup: Also in reflection of my own hateful posts on Revells new sculpt, this kit could become very collectible in the future, as the most pricey old Aurora kits on the market today are the ones that didn't sell well in the 60's...Wonder Woman. the Vampire, the Frog even the Bride of Frankenstein were never re-popped by Aurora due to poor initial sales..(originals MIB still are selling anywhere from $300.00 to $700.00)....So if this kit sells poorly, and there's no reason why it shouldn't, yeah...I can see it becoming desirable in the future...
Frankenstein has me intrigued if the arms and hands have, in fact, been tweaked...but your New Box Art Heads have me keenly interested...and Godzilla...well I bought a Case of 12 of the PL kits a few years back so...Yeah ...Bring Gozirra back to Life...Please
Mcdee


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

MadCap Romanian said:


> Awww...you CAN'T trash new Drackie....he's just so ADORIBLE!
> 
> I wonder why they just didn't go for this likeness?
> 
> ...


Ah! The GREAT old days!

Why can't America have such a hero TODAY? We have such gutless people in charge of America today in D.C.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Hey Rick, funny you should mention the hero kits, it was the LAST Revell reissue of those (ALONG with THAT round of NEGATIVE reactions) that got me into the replacement parts business to begin with! Mc Dee, I had heard back in October about the Revell reissue, and had a meeting with John from Posthumous at Chiller. He already has not one but TWO Dracula heads available (Lugosi and Chaney Jr.) , so it was actually FRANKENSTEIN that got us going. I could say more, but John (being from Jersey) would have me kneecapped. At any rate, Frankie fans should be very pleased! I already had SEVERAL projects in the works for '09 (mostly Kong and Godzilla related since I have a PRETTY good stock on BOTH of those kits), but then as luck would have it, an impromptu introduction to a FANTASTIC sculptor with a GREAT love for Bama artwork has led to several more planned releases. I predict that 2009 (my tenth anniversary of COP) will be my BIGGEST year ever, OR I will go belly up; I don't think selling out to RC 2 is an option :freak:
Tom


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Bwain no more said:


> but success of these four COULD mean the Phantom of the Opera ....
> Tom


And if it does Tom, you've _got_ to go with that idea you had a few years ago featuring a certain "surprise" replacement head.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Scott; I have ALREADY talked to a sculptor, but I need Revell to cooperate, LOL.
Tom


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Bwain no more said:


> but success of these four COULD mean the Phantom of the Opera or Creature could put in an appearance
> Tom



PRESENTING>>>
Revells New Version of...
The PHANTOM of the OPERA
[IMG-LEFT]http://img2.timeinc.net/ew/dynamic/imgs/041028/145053__elton3_l.jpg[/IMG-LEFT]
OHH GOD NO.........
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Denis, sometimes you're a worry.....

Chris.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

HEY! What about Phantom of the Paradise?


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

mcdougall said:


> PRESENTING>>>
> Revells New Version of...
> The PHANTOM of the OPERA
> [IMG-LEFT]http://img2.timeinc.net/ew/dynamic/imgs/041028/145053__elton3_l.jpg[/IMG-LEFT]
> ...


More like the Opera Queen, if you ask me!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

mcdougall said:


> PRESENTING>>>
> Revells New Version of...
> The PHANTOM of the OPERA
> [IMG-LEFT]http://img2.timeinc.net/ew/dynamic/imgs/041028/145053__elton3_l.jpg[/IMG-LEFT]
> ...


Oh the bitch is back.....

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey...What happened to the Revell pictures ??? They've been deleted over at the Clubhouse too...Why? 
Mcdee
Was it something we said?


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Yeah...that is really wierd. Maybe we didn't have the rights to post it, or maybe Revell has recanted?


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

I do note that the picture of the kit at the Revell website has the original head.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Oh my God...it's the Invisible Man...







[/QUOTE]
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I demand you remove that pic!! No naked pics!! Dat's wude!!

Chris.


----------

